# Well, I placed a bid on an AB fish x_x So nervous and... nervous



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

I'll find out tomorrow if I get her.

Be still my heart.


----------



## flyingxchanges (Mar 22, 2012)

ahhhh!!!! Crossing my fingers for you! That is one lovely fish! I look at all the beautiful fish on aquabid and wish I were rich with a huge house :-D


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

She's a beauty. Good luck getting her!


----------



## watergale (Dec 19, 2011)

flyingxchanges said:


> ahhhh!!!! Crossing my fingers for you! That is one lovely fish! I look at all the beautiful fish on aquabid and wish I were rich with a huge house :-D


and lots of tanks!:lol:


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

pretty girl! are you going to be up all night watching the bidding?


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Very nice! Love her! Hope you win, crosses fingers and toes for you! Let us all know if she becomes yours. Lui


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

20 minutes to go!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Did you win???


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Just a piece of advice.....I wouldn't post about a fish that you are bidding on here. I did that once and one of the members here proxy the fish for $50 and I lost it. While this forum may seem nice and supportive, there are people who will bid against you without any thought about your feelings. So if you really like a fish, keep it a secret ;-)

Good luck btw I hope you got your fish!!


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

Leeniex said:


> Did you win???


Did you?


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

Bettas Rule said:


> Just a piece of advice.....I wouldn't post about a fish that you are bidding on here. I did that once and one of the members here proxy the fish for $50 and I lost it. While this forum may seem nice and supportive, there are people who will bid against you without any thought about your feelings. So if you really like a fish, keep it a secret ;-)
> 
> Good luck btw I hope you got your fish!!


The thought crossed my mind that someone else would want it too. I hope it worked out for you


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

RayneForhest said:


> The thought crossed my mind that someone else would want it too. I hope it worked out for you


It did, karma handled it for me. 

I firmly believe in Karma and I have seen it work more times than I can count. That's why I really take into consideration how I treat others. 

Like last weekend I really wanted this fish...But someone already had a bid on her...I refuse to bid on a fish that has one user bidding on it. If the fish has multiple users bidding, then I may step in and bid but that's the only time I will bid against people. I know that it's not common practice but that's just how I do it. 









Instead of bidding against this the other user, I found this female and chose the buy it now feature to ensure I got her. 









I try to have faith in a higher power that I will receive exactly what I am supposed too and I don't allow my wants or needs to trample over the needs or wants of others. 

This is just how I do it and it's not a recommendation to others :-D


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Leeniex said:


> How is it karma that someone outbid you in a legitimate auction and the fish dies? Sounds pretty vengeful to me.


Karma doesn't care about the legitimacy of an aquabid auction. 

Karma only cares that you treat others with respect. "Do unto others as you would have done unto you." That's the golden rule and when people break it they run into a thing called Karma. I believe that what you do wrong to others it comes back on you three times fold. 
Others may say it's a coincidence but I don't believe in coincidence.


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

I


Bettas Rule said:


> Just a piece of advice.....I wouldn't post about a fish that you are bidding on here. I did that once and one of the members here proxy the fish for $50 and I lost it. While this forum may seem nice and supportive, there are people who will bid against you without any thought about your feelings. So if you really like a fish, keep it a secret ;-)
> 
> Good luck btw I hope you got your fish!!


I did get her  paying after work. 

I considered someone might snipe her, but I was okay with that. When I find a "must have" fish instead of a want fish, I'm not telling anyone


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

> I did get her


 congrats! Really good buy! Please update us with photos once she is home. Can't wait to see new photos.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

styggian said:


> I
> 
> I did get her  paying after work.
> 
> I considered someone might snipe her, but I was okay with that. When I find a "must have" fish instead of a want fish, I'm not telling anyone


Excellent!! Congratulations!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Congratulations! There's nothing like winning the betta of your dreams.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

She's pretty! I don't have the money for Aquabid Bettas...


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Jessicatm137 said:


> She's pretty! I don't have the money for Aquabid Bettas...


It was a stretch to get her  She's paid for, I should have her next week.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm exited for you! Tell us how she settles in.


----------



## watergale (Dec 19, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks  I'll have photos soon as she's here


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

im seeing banned under bettasrule name is he/she banned?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Her ban was temporary.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

CONGRATS she is super gorgeous, i was hoping you get her


----------

